# a good rod for my new trolling reel



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I picked up this reel from a buddie of mine today and was trying figure out what a good rod would be to use it for trolling off the yak and if any one knows any thing about the reel I have peen 3/0 rod that iam re building but it is just a little on the heavy side any help would be nice oh yeah the reel is a stingray tolimar 320


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If I'm correct, I believe that that's an older Omoto reel. I've read a lot about Omoto reels on a number of different forums & have read almost nothing but good things about their conventional (& spinning) reels, though I've never read anything about the specific model you have. They're a relatively new company but supposedly their gear holds up pretty well & they have good customer service. Again, everything I just said is stuff I've read, not first-hand, but I'd say you got a pretty good reel. Good luck in the search for a rod for it man.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I Have A Saltist Rod That Would Be A Perfect Fit For sale


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> I Have A Saltist Rod That Would Be A Perfect Fit For sale


how much do u want for it ??? and do u have any pictures of it


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of Ugly Stick Custom BigWater USCB-1170M rods. They are perfect live bait rods at only around $70 a pop!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> I just picked up a pair of Ugly Stick Custom BigWater USCB-1170M rods. They are perfect live bait rods at only around $70 a pop!


where did u get them at


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Its In The ForSale Section Under "Rods And Reel For Sale"


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had Broxsons order them for me. I havnt used them but they have a stellar reputation with the tournament king guys.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

If I'm not casting or jigging with it... Ugly Stik


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My ugly stik tiger lite jigging rods BWSL2200 7'0 with my Penn SSV 5500s have killed many snapper, grouper, triggerfish, small AJs, bobos even cobia and have performed great. I use those rods and reels for jigging, throwing spoons/jigs and pitching live baits. Probably my favorite "all around" combo that I own.

Are there better? Sure. But they perform and perform well. At under $65 for those they are a great deal and when it comes to kayak fishing, sometimes saving a buck or two can be a good thing!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah that is my biggest thing i dont have a lot of money to spend right now thanks for all the input guys will be looking into some of it and see what fits me best


----------

